# Organ Test



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

No not music, that's why it's in the community forum.

How well do you know the human body? Take this quiz and let's see if you can name all 13 organs!

I got 13/13.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I know organs better then my own innards!

/ptr


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I think something's wrong with my result:



> You Got : 14/13
> Brains!
> Congratulations, you've displayed an excellent knowledge of the human body, and proved that you do indeed have "Brains". These are fairly basic questions, but trust us, not everyone will pass this little anatomical test. Clearly you were paying attention back in school. Either that or you've spent a lot of time watching ER or Casualty! Now you can relax that diaphragm, breathe deeply, and pass this test onto your friends. Let's see if they can stomach the pressure and match your score!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

13 out of 13 - oh, I love a test that lets me answer all the questions right!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I think something's wrong with my result:


I think you must have cheated 

I got the traditional 13/13.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

11/13 , but I've learned some impressive medical English words.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> I think you must have cheated
> 
> I got the traditional 13/13.


I had another look at my results. Apparently I got question 2 correct twice


----------

